

Morten Lund provides an update on life - numair
http://lundxy.com/?p=3246

======
numair
I love Morten, and I love what he wrote here. He is one of those people who
understands there's a thin line between having everything and having nothing
at all (as so many are learning in this financial crisis). A truly talented
person will always enjoy the ability to build back the empire from scratch,
and society will benefit from the process.

~~~
vaksel
the first million is the hardest to make. The reason Lund can bounce back is
because he made his own fortune unlike all those other trust fund babies who
started and grew their parents' existing fortunes

------
DanHulton
For those who are just as confused as I was - Morten Lund, ladies and
gentlemen:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morten_Lund>

------
azharcs
His talk on Le Web 2008. Pretty inspiring.
<http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/932388>

------
yan
_Its feel like my ass is itching and my arms are to short to do anything about
it… But I will invent a mechanism to itch back._

Well put.

------
c1sc0
The most interesting thing about personal bankruptcy is how society (and the
media) responds to it. In my experience it's a big negative in Europe; but as
my former employer used to say: "When you lose everything, just start over.".

